# Bloody Hell, that was biblical



## badlands (Dec 13, 2011)

thunder, lightning, an avalanche of hail, torrential rain,

Cardiff could end up under water at this rate


----------



## Badgers (Dec 13, 2011)

badlands said:


> Cardiff could end up under water at this rate



Liquid devolution


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 13, 2011)

Stop nicking bristol weather.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 13, 2011)

Lucky you

Dry with blue skies in London


----------



## toggle (Dec 13, 2011)

sounds a lot like what i was driving through last night.


----------



## badlands (Dec 13, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Lucky you
> 
> Dry with blue skies in London



think its heading your way


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 13, 2011)

They reckon the South Westerly wind's going to hit 60MPH even in Bristol later this week.
At work we have rain forcing its way in-between the concrete wall panels.

I had it coming in the bathroom through some cracks in the wall near the ceiling ..


----------



## ddraig (Dec 13, 2011)

yeah
was a bit mental then in the diff! 
hope it gets it out of the system before i have to cycle home!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 13, 2011)

badlands said:


> think its heading your way



skies are still blue, although it's a long trek from Wales so I'm sure it'll get here eventually


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 13, 2011)

badlands said:


> thunder, lightning, an avalanche of hail, torrential rain,
> 
> Cardiff could end up under water at this rate


Have you not been having that all day? We have over here.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 13, 2011)

not all day
just the last couple of hours
seems to have died down to wind and pissy rain for now


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 13, 2011)

You'll get worse pretty soon if you're going to get what we had...


----------



## bendeus (Dec 13, 2011)

badlands said:


> thunder, lightning, an avalanche of hail, torrential rain,
> 
> Cardiff could end up under water at this rate



It was quite something.

E2A - not just a 'this morning' thing. Absolutely teeming down with hail and rain with very high winds all night. I get worried about our yurt in such circumstances - am going to have to batten it down tonight.

(((me)))


----------



## ddraig (Dec 13, 2011)

just had another few big blasts
and silence again


----------



## ddraig (Dec 13, 2011)

HAIL in the FACE on the way home! awwww


----------



## badlands (Dec 13, 2011)

bendeus said:


> It was quite something.
> 
> E2A - not just a 'this morning' thing. Absolutely teeming down with hail and rain with very high winds all night. I get worried about our yurt in such circumstances - am going to have to batten it down tonight.
> 
> (((me)))



Bendy got a yurt?

What, like a proper one, like Milgis?


----------



## badlands (Dec 13, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> You'll get worse pretty soon if you're going to get what we had...



didnt know you were in Bristol, Butchers.

can you sort out strung out perchance?


----------



## toggle (Dec 13, 2011)

ddraig said:


> HAIL in the FACE on the way home! awwww



yep, same here.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 13, 2011)

badlands!

hurts don't it toggle


----------



## bendeus (Dec 14, 2011)

badlands said:


> Bendy got a yurt?
> 
> What, like a proper one, like Milgis?



Aye. Bit smaller, mind 

It's in the back garden.

Lashing the fucker down tonight. Just realised that all the horsehair ropes have rotted through. Could have lost the canvas altogether, which would have been a bit of a bummer.


----------



## toggle (Dec 14, 2011)

ddraig said:


> badlands!
> 
> hurts don't it toggle



yep.

even though i was able to hide from most of it under my hat


----------



## bendeus (Dec 14, 2011)

ddraig said:


> HAIL in the FACE on the way home! awwww



Hail in the face! Marginally more bearable than than Hale and Pace, mind


----------



## ddraig (Dec 14, 2011)

and gone crazy again now! 
dark skies and loadsa hail, big bits too
got it in the face on way to work this morn again


----------



## Infidel Castro (Dec 15, 2011)

Let me tell you, I long for the day I can go out in the sort of weather we've been having and just enjoy it in all its glory. The joys of working in the waste side of Dwr Cymru's business. Floods galore, shit going into homes from our sewers, blockages, the lot. It's a killer. I just want to be able to enjoy the elements .  The life of a career man in sewerage is not to be envied.


----------



## wayward bob (Jan 2, 2012)

epic hailstorm is epic


----------



## Badgers (Jan 2, 2012)

Where are you bob?


----------



## wayward bob (Jan 2, 2012)

over here, under this mountain of hailstones


----------



## toggle (Jan 2, 2012)

lovelly and sunny here.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 2, 2012)

toggle said:


> lovelly and sunny here.



I just went to the shops in a t-shirt so guessing bob is not in South West London


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 2, 2012)

Light rain down here - smelled suspiciously sleety ... but it's still too warm for snow - thankfully.


----------



## toggle (Jan 2, 2012)

or west devon


----------



## wayward bob (Jan 2, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I just went to the shops in a t-shirt so guessing bob is not in South West London



clue is in the forum


----------



## Badgers (Jan 2, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> clue is in the forum


----------



## toggle (Jan 2, 2012)

clue?

wots that then?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 2, 2012)

Nice looks nice :-



16 degrees in the sea - I've swum in Cornwall at 14 degrees in August before ...


----------



## ddraig (Jan 2, 2012)

yup bob!  full on carpet of hailstones pinging everywhere
then went very dark and now really really bright!


----------



## teqniq (Jan 2, 2012)

yes I'm hoping it doesn't do that on my way to work in about an hour.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 2, 2012)

good luck! take a baking tray to shield yourself! and for the sound effects


----------

